# SSD einrichten? (ASRock P67 PRO3)



## Patrick30 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztens eine Samsung SSD 830 Series (256GB) bekommen... natürlich hab ich die gleich Eingebaut und Win7 installiert  hat auch alles super geklappt 

So heute habe ich aber gelesen, dass man ein paar Sachen beachten sollte bzw. einstellen sollte   

IDE auf AHCI  ---> geht das überhaut noch nachträglich? Ich hab es versucht jedoch startet Win dann nicht mehr ...

Mainboard = ASRock P67 PRO3

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Muss ich es unbedingt umstellen? 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder die das Menu zeigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Patrick30


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

du kannst es bei win7 ohne probleme nachträglich ändern.

siehe hier



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​ Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*
> 
> Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.


----------



## Patrick30 (5. Dezember 2011)

ok danke  werde ich gleich mal versuchen 

wie soll ich denn "SATA Aggressive Link Power Management", Hard Disk S.M.A.R.T, Staggered Spin-up und External SATA Port einstellen? Enabled oder Disabled ?


----------



## thom_cat (5. Dezember 2011)

lassen wie es war.


----------



## Patrick30 (5. Dezember 2011)

So ok hat soweit alles geklappt 

und der PC ist sogar noch etwas schneller hochgefahren als zuvor 

Bei den Einstellungen bin ich mir nicht mehr 100% sicher. Ich habs mal so eingestellt:

-SATA Aggressive Link Power Management --->Enabled
-Hard Disk S.M.A.R.T --->Enabled
-Staggered Spin-up --->Enabled

-External SATA Port --->Disabled


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Dezember 2011)

-SATA Aggressive Link Power Management --->Disabled, Stromsparfunktion, macht bei einem Desktop PC keinen Sinn, kann u. U. dafuer sorgen, dass das SSD nicht mit voller Leistung operiert.
-Staggered Spin-up --->Disabled, glaube kaum du brauchst beschleunigtes Anlaufen deiner Laufwerke, macht mMn auch nur Sinn bei schon aelteren DVD-ROMs/DVD-RWs.


----------



## Patrick30 (5. Dezember 2011)

@Colonel Faulkner

Danke auch dir 
hab es gleich umgestellt 

dann müsste alles soweit geklärt sein 

Das Thema kann geschlossen werde


----------

